# Hitting into other players



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Golfbum started a thread about how long it takes to play aroud of golf. to add to that thread ,I had a few cases where fellow golfers would hit into the group I was playing with. We couldn't hit because of the group ahead of us. they were so impatient that as my group came onto the cart path I took one in the ribs. they didn't apologize or warn us. I have also played with people that will just hit into a group to get their attention. I don't know about all of you but I disagree with this practice. this could be a Utah thing, because I've played in Colorado with slow play and people were very patient. WHAT SAY YOU


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Golfbum started a thread about how long it takes to play aroud of golf. to add to that thread ,I had a few cases where fellow golfers would hit into the group I was playing with. We couldn't hit because of the group ahead of us. they were so impatient that as my group came onto the cart path I took one in the ribs. they didn't apologize or warn us. I have also played with people that will just hit into a group to get their attention. I don't know about all of you but I disagree with this practice. this could be a Utah thing, because I've played in Colorado with slow play and people were very patient. WHAT SAY YOU


Speaking as a slow player (because I walk, and I'm not very good yet), I don't appreciate being hit into, but sometimes the group behind me doesn't see me below the ridge (for example) looking for a ball. Sometimes *I* get frustrated when I am trying to wave players through me, and they are so busy talking on their phones or with eachother that they don't see me trying to get them to hit and play through. I'm in Ohio, far from Utah!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never come across people that will hit it to my group / we wouldn't do it. With no warning either it just sounds like someones going to end up with broken ribs. We will however tee off once the whole group in frint of us are out of our range just so tht we keep moving and dont hold anyone up behind us. I also agree with tkessel that sometime when you try to wave a group through they arent paying enough attention to the course and it can take a while, so normally we'll just finish that hole and not tee off on the next one to let them play through. We had a great day on the weekend just gone as we were the only poeple one the whole course.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been on both ends of this. I was playing with a friend and he was getting frustrated at the slow play. The group ahead of us went around the dogleg (we presumed all the way). He hit a 5 wood and just nuked it, flew it 200 and hit a 90 year old man's left temple on the bounce (it hit the ground first). Not good. 

But then I've been in situations where I'll just turn around and there's a guy 50 yards behind me hitting, followed by him yelling fore after the shot which was obviously going to go right over me. Also not cool. In short, always wait for players to get out of the way. If they're on the green wait until they drive off in their carts. It's just not worth it. If they're playing slow, ask to play through. Otherwise, what you're doing probably isn't the spirit of the game.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you guys have big bells/gongs that you can hit we you've finished your hole for dog leg hole and any hole that you cant see the green from the tee off? We have them here and they work really well to let the players behind you know that you've finished your hole.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Man, these comments scare me. A golf ball can be a dangerous thing, even hit by a beginner.

When someone hits into you with no excuse, do you ever report them to a ranger or the people in the pro shop? With everyone having cell phones, I wouldn't wait until I got in, but call the shop from the course and tell them what happened.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Dennis: When the Marshal inquires about the incident we hear "Oh! I didn't think I'd hit that far." and my buddy and I just want to have fun without making waves. So our objection just dies. Otherwise my post tramatic stress disorder would kick in, if my buddy didn't hold me back.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Dennis: When the Marshal inquires about the incident we hear "Oh! I didn't think I'd hit that far." and my buddy and I just want to have fun without making waves. So our objection just dies. Otherwise my post tramatic stress disorder would kick in, if my buddy didn't hold me back.


It sounds as if your post tramatic stress disorder would be the same as mine. I think it would be only fair they got to take a swing at you why cant you have one back? Now I know that isn't in the spirt of the game but niether is hitting a ball at a group of players


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

you and I should have a cold one at the ninteenth hole


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that sounds like a great idea if your ever coming to Aus let me know and I'll book the tee time


----------



## Duffy (Feb 24, 2008)

A few years ago I was out with some friends. Twice the group behind hit into us.
The second time it happened we hit the ball back to them.
They never came close to us again.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, I;ve been hit into before, I;ve even been hit in the spine while waiting to putt. (and my group wasn't sloa, and I KNOW they saw us!) Times where I have a near miss, i"ll just let it go, but when someone hits me, and doesn't apologize for it- its on.

In that situatuion where I got hit it the back- it hurt, and I was mad after they laughed about it! THEY LAUGHED ABOUT IT! SO I gave them something to laugh about! I threw their ball down on the fairway, and airmailed it back to them with my 3 woood- an intential, low punch that actually nailed their cart, and almost hit the guy who hit me on the ricochet. Needless to say, that group didn't hit into us again, and we left them in the dust on the next 3 holes, so we wouldn't have to deal with them again. It probably would ahve been better to report them, but naw.. they would've gotten less than a slap on the wrist..

I for one, don't appreciate beign hit into, but I hate it even more when no apology is offered. There are tiems when it's understandable- around doglegs, over hills, but that group had it coming!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that brokentee, duffy, 300yards and I all need to have around together. That could be fun if someone hit into us.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Considering the weird designs of the new golf bags with everything but a child carrier built onto the outside of them, how long can it be before someone will install a holster for your Uzi next to the putter well?

There is a story around here. I don't know if it's true. O.J. Simpson tends to play at Calusa Country Club somewhat frequently. It's the club about 1/4 mile from my house and where I play most. I've seen him out there a bit, though I've never met him or played with him.

The story goes that he got hit into from an adjacent fairway and the people didn't yell "FORE"... They were hitting into the sun and say they lost the ball in the sky, having no idea in which direction it had gone. They were actually looking in the left rough instead of the right side where O.J. was, because the guy who hit the ball was prone to hooking it on his bad shots. O.J. supposedly barrelled across the course in his cart and threw the ball back at them, then had some rather nasty comments about them to gift wrap it with. While they were supposed to have been very apologetic, O.J. apparently went on really badly and had to be restrained by his playing partners. Calusa supposedly discussed banning him from the course because of the way he reacted.

I'm a whole lot bigger than O.J., but I sure wouldn't want to deal with him unless I had a club in my hands.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

OJ? ON A COURSE?!? AAAHHHH!! I would probably hit that murdering bastard on purpose..


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

now this is getting interesting


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not only who wants to get to those who defame the game. Quote:"murdering Bastard"


----------



## Duffy (Feb 24, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I think that brokentee, duffy, 300yards and I all need to have around together. That could be fun if someone hit into us.



LOL

I'm in.


----------

